# Just a bead on your shotgun?



## Arrow3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Is anyone else like me and still like just a bead on the end of their shotgun??  I don't care anything about scopes or fancy sights on my turkey gun...


----------



## MKW (Feb 3, 2009)

*yep*



Arrow3 said:


> Is anyone else like me and still like just a bead on the end of their shotgun??  I don't care anything about scopes or fancy sights on my turkey gun...



That's my preference. If a gun shoots to point of aim, all I want are the factory double beads...keep it simple. I have had guns with all kinds of sighting devices, but like double beads the best. My current turkey gun is a Benelli M1 24" 20ga with the factory double beads.

Mike


----------



## joejack (Feb 3, 2009)

A bead is good w/me. I do like a vent. rib though.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 3, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Is anyone else like me and still like just a bead on the end of their shotgun??  I don't care anything about scopes or fancy sights on my turkey gun...





Nah beads don't work for turkey hunting, they're made for wingshooting.........


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 3, 2009)

MKW said:


> That's my preference. If a gun shoots to point of aim, all I want are the factory double beads...keep it simple. I have had guns with all kinds of sighting devices, but like double beads the best. My current turkey gun is a Benelli M1 24" 20ga with the factory double beads.
> 
> Mike





joejack said:


> A bead is good w/me. I do like a vent. rib though.





Yeah me too...My 11-87 has a vent rib barrel with double factory beads.


----------



## wack em (Feb 3, 2009)

My turkey gun has a double bead, havent used in in a while though.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 3, 2009)

I said the same thing at one time.......   I ended up being wrong.   all it takes is one miss that you can't figure it out (till your buddy says man it didn't look like you were even looking down the barrel)   

I get pretty tore up when the feathered pig is coming in showing off....... and once is all it took.   the red dot is a device that (even if I don't look down the barrel) makes that part bullet proof.   if I can see the dot, no matter where my cheek is, and I put it on his noggin then he's catching the whole load.
I know you have heard of the fella that could see the bead, and matched it up to the turkeys head and pulled the trigger..........  without looking down the barrel with his cheek on the stock.  they were telling the story bout me


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't use beads.I have found not all guns shoot exactly where you point.Adjustable sights are the way to go for me.I like Tru glo pro magnum gobble dot sights.They are all metal,and fully adjustable.The front sight on it is smaller than the diameter of a bead.What this helps with is long distance.With a big bead you cover up a larger area,and start guessing the exact point of aim.With a smaller diameter bead you can be more precise with longer shots.Just like why some guys use .19 sight pins for longer shots rather than .29's on their bow set ups.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Feb 3, 2009)

Gadget, Beads were not made for wingshooting.

                       Your Pal,
                     Playboy BOB


----------



## gobble157 (Feb 3, 2009)

I got a scope on mine


----------



## hawglips (Feb 3, 2009)

Beads only.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 3, 2009)

how in the world do ya'll keep calm?   I'm tore up when it gets to be shooting time...... I need all the help I can get


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats all i got , just a good ol bead.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats all I got. Factory double bead on the good old 870 with a vent rib. If you do not sit that front bead on top of the mid-bead you will miss everytime. I missed twice last year in one sitting.  It does help to get down on the rib Bruce.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 4, 2009)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> Thats all I got. Factory double bead on the good old 870 with a vent rib. If you do not sit that front bead on top of the mid-bead you will miss everytime. I missed twice last year in one sitting.  It does help to get down on the rib Bruce.



sure does.......     I almost had a stroke when I relized that it was all me when I missed.   when it's my fault it hurts worse than stump'n my toe


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Feb 4, 2009)

beads until i get older like some of you fellas and start losing that vision...


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 4, 2009)

It will hit you when you least expect it too Schwing.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 4 turkey guns. One with scope, 1 with double beeds, 1 with rifle sights and 1 with one beed... Out of all of them I like the single beed the best... Good for a running shot or if he takes to wing


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bead for me as well.


----------



## JBax26 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just a tru-glo bead for me


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 4, 2009)

Bead only. I like to keep it simple.


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 4, 2009)

Single HIVIZ Comp Sight (green) for me.  It's what I use on all of my shotguns (wing, clay, turkey).  The Comp Sight is small enough to be just a reference point on the gun, but bright enough for low light.


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 4, 2009)

No brainer.....bead for me to. In all honoesty, I've never used any of the other stuff. I figure I could tear it up if it was on my turkey gun. That is why I like a single bead. My luck, I'd sit down and get excited, pull my red dot sight up to shoot and it would be broken. No thanks, I'll stick to the bead. Just my .02


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Feb 4, 2009)

Benelli factory fiber optic bead on the end of the barrel and a small stainless steel mid rib bead about half way down the barrel.  

That set up makes me keep my head down on the stock.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought a Burris Fastfire after I missed my first turkey ever last year.  My long range vision is not so good and after missing one, I feel like I need some help.

It also looks real snazzy on my Beretta


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 4, 2009)

I had a bead the first year and it didn't do nothing for me... so when I had Gun Docc work his magic, I had him install a fiber optic bead on it.. and liked it the next year... but found that out to around 40 yards or so, my pattern was off to the left about 10-12"... so, I now have my 870 topped with a red-dot and love it.....

It makes the gun heavy and bulky, but at least I know where my pattern is going to land...


----------



## blindhog (Feb 4, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I don't use beads.I have found not all guns shoot exactly where you point.Adjustable sights are the way to go for me.I like Tru glo pro magnum gobble dot sights.They are all metal,and fully adjustable.The front sight on it is smaller than the diameter of a bead.What this helps with is long distance.With a big bead you cover up a larger area,and start guessing the exact point of aim.With a smaller diameter bead you can be more precise with longer shots.Just like why some guys use .19 sight pins for longer shots rather than .29's on their bow set ups.



+1


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2009)

I tried about everything and came back to one bead.


----------



## BubbaD (Feb 4, 2009)

Just the bead that the guns came with on all of mine. I'm sure when I get older and the ole eyes start to fade I will probably go with the red dot. But for now the one bead on the end is fine.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 4, 2009)

have had both scoped guns and beaded guns.  shoot a single truglo bead on mine now.

missed a bunch of birds with both too


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Feb 4, 2009)

Older Mossburg 500, terminator choke and tru-glo sights..
Bad eyes and tru-glo helps a bit.


----------



## coryo (Feb 4, 2009)

Red dot for me.


----------



## sman (Feb 4, 2009)

had a bead wanted something more, put on a fancy scope and realized I liked the bead more.  Took the scope off, couldn't find the bead.  Went and bought a truglo bead, happy now.  Killed last 9 birds over 3 seasons with it, no missed yet, knock on a wooden striker.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 4, 2009)

I've got adjustable fiber optics sights on my main gun, the backup gun has fiber optic double bead.

But I've been thinking about adding a red dot to my main gun.


----------



## BPR (Feb 4, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Yeah me too...My 11-87 has a vent rib barrel with double factory beads.



Same here.  I've shot a shotgun so much, that if I don't put my head down, then I deserve to miss.


----------



## dognducks (Feb 4, 2009)

i like my double beads myself. I shot a turkey two years ago with a red dot and thought about buying one but i'm afraid i'd get it hooked on something and snap it


----------



## howl (Feb 4, 2009)

Not a chance. I have been caught in some funky positions when the time came.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 4, 2009)

Mossberg 835 Double Bead, Stoeger M2000 Single Red Fiber Dot, Both have raised ribs. I have tried a Red Dot and do not care for it!


----------



## dusty80 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bead for me too, I bought a fancy scope setup, didn't like it. You couldn't swing and get on a bird as fast as you can with a bead.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 4, 2009)

A bead is all you need.


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an Older Remington Model 870 Pump 20 gauge wingmaster that only has a single bead....That is the absolute best Shotgun I have ever owned....Talking about throughing the perfect pattern,this gun is SWEET.....If I started to Turkey Hunt anytime soon,this would be my Partner in the woods....No turkeys would be safe....lol    Sometime I'll try to post some pictures of it....When I do,let me know what you think it would be worth.....


            Not that I'm going to sell it anytime soon.......


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 4, 2009)

Single bead here.


----------



## mcallum3 (Feb 4, 2009)

I bought a Extrema last year during the middle of turkey season and when I went to pattern it I found out the POI was about 12" off at 40 yards so I ended up to going with a tru-glo adjustable site. It worked out pretty good, The next 3 times I pulled the trigger on a turkey I wound up with 3 dead birds and I guess thats all we can ask for, BUT, I would much rather have a single bead anyday. Maybe if can ever get the time to get my gun over to Gun Docc he could help me get back to a single bead.


----------



## White Stag (Feb 4, 2009)

single bead for a single shot 12 ga


----------



## mikey0715 (Feb 4, 2009)

I started to put a scope on mine,then my buddy reminded me aboutt the last 2 turkeys I had to shoot running! I'll stick with the fiber optic bead.....


----------



## hotamighty (Feb 5, 2009)

I have just the single bead on the end of my Charles daly. Thought about getting a red dot but never have.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 5, 2009)

Got a Tom Knap Easyhit. Fiber optic light bar with a hood on the end of it that makes sure you keep a good cheek weld. If you dont have yourself lined up you cant even see the bead. Pretty soon subconcious takes over. Awesome sight.


----------



## BullRed (Feb 5, 2009)

Put the bead where the feathers start on his neck, never miss.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Feb 5, 2009)

Bead for me


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 5, 2009)

I got the single bead on the end with the double split beads on the middle (Tru Glow) and I love it.


----------



## HermitGobbler (Feb 6, 2009)

Single bead (red fiber optic) on all of my turkey guns.


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 6, 2009)

Single bead.

I missed three early one season so I bought a Mossberg 835 from a customer that already had a red dot on it.  Next time I took it out I had to put the gun up quick to get a shot, couldn't line it up quick enough because of the scope and I missed again!  Took the scope off, have only missed one time since and that was because he was above me on a ridge and I didn't line it up right.


----------



## wtailchaser (Feb 7, 2009)

Just a regular factory bead for me.  I never have a problem lining up on birds quickly.  It also gives me a larger sight window.


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 7, 2009)

simmons pro diamond scope


----------



## GooGoos (Feb 7, 2009)

I use to have it on my 20gage till dad upgraded it..so now I am going to use dads 12gage wich has beads on. It doesnt bother me to use the beads at all.


----------



## FireStrut (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a single bead on the end of my 870, I painted it white so it would be easier to see.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 7, 2009)

mcallum3 said:


> I bought a Extrema last year during the middle of turkey season and when I went to pattern it I found out the POI was about 12" off at 40 yards so I ended up to going with a tru-glo adjustable site. It worked out pretty good, The next 3 times I pulled the trigger on a turkey I wound up with 3 dead birds and I guess thats all we can ask for, BUT, I would much rather have a single bead anyday. Maybe if can ever get the time to get my gun over to Gun Docc he could help me get back to a single bead.



I am surprised that you are the only person that mentioned they had a Beretta or a Benelli SBE that had a POI problem. These Guns have an inherent POI issue that can only be corrected by a Gun Smith pursuading the Barrel to align it with the Beads, install a set of adjustable sights or install a Red Dot or Scope to compensate for the POI deficiency.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 8, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> I am surprised that you are the only person that mentioned they had a Beretta or a Benelli SBE that had a POI problem. These Guns have an inherent POI issue that can only be corrected by a Gun Smith pursuading the Barrel to align it with the Beads, install a set of adjustable sights or install a Red Dot or Scope to compensate for the POI deficiency.




My Benelli M2 and SBE II have no problem with POI, they're on the money.


----------



## gblrklr (Feb 8, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> I am surprised that you are the only person that mentioned they had a Beretta or a Benelli SBE that had a POI problem. These Guns have an inherent POI issue that can only be corrected by a Gun Smith pursuading the Barrel to align it with the Beads, install a set of adjustable sights or install a Red Dot or Scope to compensate for the POI deficiency.






mcallum3 said:


> I bought a Extrema last year during the middle of turkey season and when I went to pattern it I found out the POI was about 12" off at 40 yards so I ended up to going with a tru-glo adjustable site. It worked out pretty good, The next 3 times I pulled the trigger on a turkey I wound up with 3 dead birds and I guess thats all we can ask for, BUT, I would much rather have a single bead anyday. Maybe if can ever get the time to get my gun over to Gun Docc he could help me get back to a single bead.



My Xtrema was at least that bad when I first shot it.  I ended up sending it back to Beretta and I was surprised when they said that my chokes had to be "reseated."  When I got it back, it was perfect.  I worked at a sporting goods store in the early 90's, and at least with the Benelli shotguns that we sold, not shooting to POI was a very common problem.

Now to get back on the topic, my single bead appears as a red dot inside of my Burris Speed Dot.  I shot with only beads, both single and double, for years and I would not go back.


----------



## jkkj (Feb 8, 2009)

just a BEAD..killed alot of birds and have missed a couple or three.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 9, 2009)

Bead me!


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

dustin_horne said:


> Bead for me too, I bought a fancy scope setup, didn't like it. You couldn't swing and get on a bird as fast as you can with a bead.



Yep.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> My Xtrema was at least that bad when I first shot it.  I ended up sending it back to Beretta and I was surprised when they said that my chokes had to be "reseated."  When I got it back, it was perfect.  I worked at a sporting goods store in the early 90's, and at least with the Benelli shotguns that we sold, not shooting to POI was a very common problem.
> 
> Now to get back on the topic, my single bead appears as a red dot inside of my Burris Speed Dot.  I shot with only beads, both single and double, for years and I would not go back.



I've had more POI problems out of Remington shotguns than any other. About five or six years ago I bought and traded two 11-87s and one 870 b/c of this. I have an Extrema, a 391 Urika, a 390 Silver Mallard, and a 3901 Ambassador that all shoot straight.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 9, 2009)

POI is why I use adjustable fiber optic sights.  Plus it helps these old eyes focus the aim better....


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Feb 12, 2009)

same here i just took my scope off my 20 ga. and now its light as a feather and added the tru glow gobble dot to mine just a few days ago.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Single bead*

Mine is a tricked-out H&R single shot.
Allens makes the best tape. Nice and flat colors
NO shine at all.

Just use the front bead.

Haven't had one take a step - so far


----------



## john.lee (Feb 13, 2009)

just a bead on the end of vent rib barrell!


----------

